# VIDEO: Its Official! Nikon's new DL premium compact cameras!



## nerwin (Feb 22, 2016)

Its official, Nikon has announced the new line of their premium compact cameras!

Here's an official video I found from Nikon:






What do you think? Will you be waiting to get one in April? Who knows..I might. 

Could this be the camera of the year?


----------



## cgw (Feb 23, 2016)

Back to the pricey "premium compact" well again? Estimated price of US$700-900 with no EVF? Jeesh...


----------



## nerwin (Feb 23, 2016)

cgw said:


> Back to the pricey "premium compact" well again? Estimated price of US$700-900 with no EVF? Jeesh...



Yeah. $646 for the 24-85 model, its the cheapest..but no viewfinder. If you want the viewfinder, be expected to pay around $200-300. 

I still think the Sony RX100 M3 is slightly better in the price vs performance ratio. I mean a used RX100 M3 goes anywhere around $500-600 and it has a 1" similar sensor with a fast 24-70 1.8-2.8 lens, and a built in EVF and ND filters! 

But, I think the prices of these cameras will drop.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 23, 2016)

When I looked at my compact P7800  I opted for it over the NO EVF P7700 because of the EVF.
If you are used to a DSLR, etc then you more than likely would prefer an EVF.
If you are upgrading from a cellphone lower level camera an EVF might not matter.

Alot of new tech in those cameras.  I'll be waiting to see how the AF system operates versus a good DSLR.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 23, 2016)

its interesting how many similarities there are in this video compared to the marketing videos when the Nikon 1's were released. 
same 1" sensor size, touting the AF, compact size...
obviously these are far more sophisticated, but hey, it had to start somewhere. 

honestly, I still like my nikon 1 J3. 
if you use them for what they are, (an ILC point and shoot) instead of trying to use them like a real DSLR, they don't perform poorly at all. 

I could certainly see myself using the 24-85 version of the DL as a replacement pocket camera for my J3 when the prices come down. built in EVF would have been nice, but it would have made the camera larger. obviously, on the wide and mid-range zoom models, compactness was meant to be a major selling point. Being able to add an EVF (like some Olympus models) is a plus though.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 23, 2016)

Here's another video with sample images! If the sample images are really taken with the DL, they look pretty dang good! I'm not sure if the video is recorded using the DL 24-85 or not. Doesn't say.






Here is one for the 18-50mm model


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 23, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> honestly, I still like my nikon 1 J3.


Wasn't that one camera yellow or pink or something ?


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 23, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > honestly, I still like my nikon 1 J3.
> ...




that was my Nikon Fanta. it was a J2.
It died. I sold the two orange lenses for enough to replace it with a white J3 with two lenses. 




Nikon 1 J2 by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Feb 23, 2016)

cgw said:
			
		

> Back to the pricey "premium compact" well again? Estimated price of US$700-900 with no EVF? Jeesh...



Yet another complaint from good ole cgw...the person who has made a habit out of complaining about Nikon product prices on the day, and day after, their announcement (and then for some time afterweards as well, so everybody will get to hear his desired fantasty-land pricing ideas.). Last time he whined over price was when the D500 was announced...he complained about the intro price point...same with the D7200, on and on and on about how the D7200 was overpriced...we know, we know, *it's a scary thing when one needs to pay for Japan-made photo goods with buckets filled with Canadian pesos...*

Yeah, we get it cgw, you want to see luxury and upscale cameras priced for the Walmart crowd. Doesn't work that way. There's not a lot of demand in the compact market Thom. You know that. A pricey, high-status compact will likely sell to Asia-market people who want the status of Nikon, and do not want to be seen carrying a cheapie digital compact. More profit per-unit on a luxury item....hmmmm...sounds familiar.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 23, 2016)

If anyone wants to to see high res sample images from these cameras, Nikon shared some on their Japan site. 

18-50 - 尼康中国 - DL18-50 f/1.8-2.8 - 产品介绍

24-85 - 尼康中国 - DL24-85 f/1.8-2.8 - 产品介绍

24-500 - 尼康中国 - DL24-500 f/2.8-5.6 - 产品介绍

I'm sure these were taken in Jpeg probably because no software yet supports the camera yet.


----------



## PropilotBW (Feb 23, 2016)

I wonder why they didn't make them ILC's?  They could have easily had this system replace the Nikon 1 as a premium mirrorless system that can still use the Nikon 1 lenses.


----------



## cgw (Feb 23, 2016)

nerwin said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Back to the pricey "premium compact" well again? Estimated price of US$700-900 with no EVF? Jeesh...
> ...



Yup. Nikon just doesn't seem to get this category relative to Sony, Panasonic or Fuji. Canon does no better.

Like you, I suspect these will be discounted soon. Too much for too little.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 23, 2016)

At the end of the day, it still just a 1" sensor. I still think the Sony RX100 III/IV are still kind of the hill when it comes to advanced 1" sensor compact cameras. They are small, perfect companion for the average photographer.

I'd rather spend $550 on a used RX100 III instead of $800 or more for the DL 24-85 with the external viewfinder. 

Though, I'm still debating about getting a Fuji X100s over the Sony...but because Lightroom processes the X-Trans sensors poorly, I'd have to use a separate raw converter...elongating the process haha. But I've heard its worth it.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 23, 2016)

nerwin said:


> At the end of the day, it still just a 1" sensor. I still think the Sony RX100 III/IV are still kind of the hill when it comes to advanced 1" sensor compact cameras. They are small, perfect companion for the average photographer.
> 
> I'd rather spend $550 on a used RX100 III instead of $800 or more for the DL 24-85 with the external viewfinder.
> 
> Though, I'm still debating about getting a Fuji X100s over the Sony...but because Lightroom processes the X-Trans sensors poorly, I'd have to use a separate raw converter...elongating the process haha. But I've heard its worth it.




does it really?
i think the people saying that LR doesnt process fuji files very well are still thinking about LR a few years ago when fuji first introduced the x-trans sensor. Ive shot a number of pictures (most recently the bunnies) in raw and did 100% of the processing in LR CC with no issues what-so-ever with the editing OR the exporting to jpeg.  LR seems to do a pretty bang-up jop with fuji raw files.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 23, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > At the end of the day, it still just a 1" sensor. I still think the Sony RX100 III/IV are still kind of the hill when it comes to advanced 1" sensor compact cameras. They are small, perfect companion for the average photographer.
> ...



Well using the raw converter for my Fuji X20 files have made a HUGE difference, even with the latest version of Lightroom CC. It was night and day almost. My X100 files are fine because the first X100 didn't have a X-Trans sensor.

But then again..there is only so much you can do with raw files from a 2/3" sensor Hahaha.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 23, 2016)

nerwin said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...



I suppose...
im pleased with whats coming out of LR when I export as it is. I certainly cant imagine, looking at the bunny pic for instance, that going back and using a separate raw converter would make any significant difference.


----------



## nerwin (Feb 23, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



I'll probably end up getting the RX100 M3 anyways just because it does better video.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 29, 2016)

Looks like they are adjusting the prices already ==> $50 price drop on the new Nikon DL 18-50 camera | Nikon Rumors
*$50 price drop on the new Nikon DL 18-50 camera*


----------

